# DVD Profiler 3.0



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If you use DVD Profiler software to showcase your DVD collection, a new version
has recently been released, DVD Profiler v3.0. It can now be downloaded HERE.

I downloaded the new 3.0 version and also upgraded to the premium membership,
which I like much better than the freebie. The software has major improvements in
appearance, features and usability from earlier versions, which is because it is no
longer under the direction of InterVocative Software, but instead, is now owned by
Invelos Software which has been formed by the creator of DVD Profiler, Ken Cole.

Upgrade for free, or spring for the fully tricked-out Profiler for a one-time $29.95.

DVD Profiler 3.0 features:

- extensively customizable interface 
- multiple database support 
- local cast and crew images
- thumbnail options 
- auto-slideshow
- new widescreen layouts,and much more 
Also, hundreds of enhancements, including
- a major performance overhaul
- and (at long last) _plugins!_

...and it's not alone - new DVD Profiler Mobile 1.0 is now available. Port your DVD 
collection to your mobile device, make changes and sync them back -automatically.

www.invelos.com


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

As a long-time Dish subscriber, I'm confused by the extensive Profiler release notes with included descriptions and brief instructions and examples. It's almost as if the author wants the customer to understand the product.

I couldn't find the answer in their forums, so I'll try here. Their search may be limited, but at least it's slow. Since I don't have any list at all yet, does it accept entry from a UPC scanner? And if so, is there an affordable scanner that will store bar codes for later upload? I would want to do the same for my CD collection and maybe my LDs though the latter is already on a typed list.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've seen reports of people using those CueCat scanners RadioShack tried to promote as the next big thing to scan bar codes to catalog their movies into DVD Profiler. You can probably find them on eBay dirt cheap.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Because of a dispute over the ownership and control of DVD Profiler, Invelos
Software, Inc., and its owner, Kenneth Cole, one of the original co-founders of
DVD Profiler have been restrained by a court-issued TRO, from conducting any
business in the name of DVD Profiler, or Intervocative Software. (IVS), plaintiff.

Numerous recent attempts to add new DVD titles to my personal collection were
unsuccessful due to the software's failure to connect to the Invelos website for up-
dates. Unless and until the dispute is ultimately resolved in favor of DVD Profiler
subscribers, it looks like I may be out the thirty bucks I shelled out for the now 
_non-functional_ Invelos upgrade! 

IVS User Forum: http://www.intervocative.com/Forums.aspx?task=viewtopic&topicID=288238

TRO: http://www.dougweb.org/images/ivs/IVS v Ken Cole.pdf

EDIT: The shame of all this is that InterVocative Software has done nothing to upgrade
DVD Profiler since 2005 and I think Ken Cole didn't want to see his product die for lack 
of attention.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The dispute between Invelos Software, Inc., owned by DVD Profiler creator Ken Cole, and
Intervocative Software, that forced the Invelos website offline and temporarily disabled the
update functionality of the popular DVD database program, has been settled -- happily, in
favor of legions of enthusiastic users. The result: the Invelos website is back up and the full
functionality of and support for DVDProfiler is now restored.

Here is a excerpt of an email that subscribers received announcing the restoration. Text of
the notification also appears on the Invelos website.


> We apologize for the site access issues that you may have experienced recently,
> (which affected) both our website and portions of DVD Profiler funcionality.
> 
> The downtime was a result of a legal dispute between...InterVocative Software
> ...


All's well that ends well! Now I need to go enter Planet Earth into my Profiler database.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

I have version 2.4 and have the paid version(it now gives me no sales adds and better clarity of the fronts and back of the dvd casing.......if i upgrade to 3.0 will i have to pay another fee????Or will I have instant access to the paid version?


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

quickfire said:


> I have version 2.4 and have the paid version(it now gives me no sales adds and better clarity of the fronts and back of the dvd casing.......if i upgrade to 3.0 will i have to pay another fee????Or will I have instant access to the paid version?


I use the free 3.0 myself, but I BELIEVE (IOW I'm not positive, but I believe it to be true) if you have your registration information handy you can upgrade to a paid version of 3.0 from the paid version of 2.4 for free.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

quickfire said:


> I have version 2.4 and have the paid version(it now gives me no sales adds and better clarity of the fronts and back of the dvd casing.......if i upgrade to 3.0 will i have to pay another fee????Or will I have instant access to the paid version?


People with the paid version of 2.4 can upgrade to 3.0 with any extra fees.

I upgraded last month without a hitch.


----------

